# Spiral (Engrenages)



## HareBrain (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a heads-up for anyone who loved *The Wire* but thought it could do with more croissants, that series two of gritty French cop series *Spiral* begins a repeat run on BBC4 tonight (in, er, twenty minutes). It's great, and the cast includes an examining magistrate who looks almost exactly like a hunting heron, and implausibly stunning frecklefest Audrey Fleurot playing devious, corrupt (but with a heart of flint) lawyer Josephine Karlsson. Much better than all that depressing Scandinavian nonsense.


----------



## The Judge (Jun 9, 2012)

HareBrain said:


> ... implausibly stunning frecklefest Audrey Fleurot playing devious, corrupt (but with a heart of flint) lawyer...


I feel I should sue them for libel.  I don't have freckles.

Thanks for this.  I'll tell the other half, as he watched some of the Scandaglooms.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jun 9, 2012)

The Judge said:


> I'll tell the other half, as he watched some of the Scandaglooms.



You know when you are sitting in your living room and your not so better half wants to watch the footie. Does he pipe up, 'Permission to address the court your honour?'

Just wondered. 

I'll make me own way to the cells for my cheek - shall I?


----------



## The Judge (Jun 9, 2012)

1. The Judicial Helpmeet certainly does not request permission to speak.  He does as any right-thinking, red-blooded man would do in my presence -- namely falls to his knees in supplication, eyes raised in beseechment, and when I dispense my benevolence and the TV remote, he kow-tows, kisses my manicured toes, and hastily makes me a cordon bleu three course meal which I eat in the comfort of my boudoir in the east wing.

2.  In any event, he rarely watches football.  The cricket I tolerate.  For the tennis, I emigrate.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jun 9, 2012)

The Judge said:


> 1. The Judicial Helpmeet certainly does not request permission to speak.  He does as any right-thinking, red-blooded man would do in my presence -- namely falls to his knees in supplication, eyes raised in beseechment, and when I dispense my benevolence and the TV remote, he kow-tows, kisses my manicured toes, and hastily makes me a cordon bleu three course meal which I eat in the comfort of my boudoir in the east wing.



Lies back in chair, lights a Castella and muses about a missed education. 'If only I could talk proppa like yee,' he said in his manly Geordie voice.

You had me Googling half the words in that para TJ. Anyway back to reading "How to improve one's status," by Norman Tebbit.

_Get on your bike_.


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 1, 2013)

Is anyone else watching series 4 of this? It's as good as the others. I can't believe this isn't more popular, though maybe that's because it's buried in the depths of BBC4.


----------



## ctg (Mar 1, 2013)

I do HB. And it's not as buried as you think as just last week you found it sitting at front page for two days as a featured series. And in the regards of the series, it's seriously disturbing. And my favourite is the judge. 

PS. Sorry for using so many and-words.


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 1, 2013)

ctg said:


> And my favourite is the judge.



Me too -- he has such an interesting face, for a start -- but all the characters are so well drawn. I read an article a few weeks ago complaining about the portrayal of female detectives in crime series (especially the Scandinavian ones) saying they either had to be damaged or mentally ill. Laure Berthauld perfectly demolishes this argument. And the whole thing is so tightly plotted. It's brilliant! As good as The Wire, in my opinion (though with a very different feel -- and so French!)


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 21, 2018)

Resurrecting this because I'm having to take a couple of minutes out from ep8 of series 6 because it's TOO TENSE!

This has to be the best thing on TV right now. Is anyone else watching it?


----------

